# Lavazza



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

I used some Lavazza in my Gaggia a while ago and I must admit it was terrible. Truly disgusting. Really, really bitter. My brother agreed with me that it was awful, so it wasn't just me. It was the vacuum packed pre-ground stuff. Suffice to say it only made it to one coffee before being thrown in the bin. Certainly won't be going there again.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

If you EVER mention that word again you will be removed from the forum! There are rules around here - we want this to be a nice place.

I take it you don't know what happened to the last person who mentioned the L word?


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Nuff said.









I take it the last person was taken to a place of execution where they were -------, blah, blah, blah, etc, etc.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

RIP Anthorne - a short but colourful life on the forum.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> RIP Anthorne - a short but colourful life on the forum.


You said his name ........


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

I find I am unclear of the exact hierarchy of coffee profanity. What is uncouth but forgivable, what should not be said in front of the women folk, and what will see you drummed out of the forum?

I think we should clear this up once and for all. We need a coffee profanasaurus that clearly sets out which is worse than what and where the lines are drawn.

Some candidates for inclusion might include:

Nes*****o

Il*y

Kr*ps

Tayl**s

Mell*w b*rds

St****cks

N*ro

Homeb*****a

And of course the C word C**ta

There are surely others.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> RIP Anthorne - a short but colourful life on the forum.


You did away with him then>

is he buried under your patio , brookside style laaaa


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> You did away with him then>
> 
> is he buried under your patio , brookside style laaaa


You can't prove a thing, besides.... It was for the good of all mankind.

and you know I prefer Crossroads!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Obnic said:


> I find I am unclear of the exact hierarchy of coffee profanity. What is uncouth but forgivable, what should not be said in front of the women folk, and what will see you drummed out of the forum?
> 
> I think we should clear this up once and for all. We need a coffee profanasaurus that clearly sets out which is worse than what and where the lines are drawn.
> 
> ...


What's wrong with homebase?

and don't forget dualit and bodum


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

Where does "eXpresso" fit on the spectrum?


----------



## nvening (May 6, 2014)

I thought that was just when you drank espresso really fast? How has In****t not been mentioned?


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Daren said:


> What's wrong with homebase?


more a Screwfix kinda guy myself - more Makita and less cushions.



Daren said:


> and don't forget dualit and bodum


quite so... and Tas**mo


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

When I go to my mums, all she can offer me is Aldi's (finest/worst) Alcafe. Now that stuff is beyond the pail. If there is a way of going beyond scraping the bottom of the barrel then that is it.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Although the one that should not be mentioned is rank beyond anything I have ever tasted before. Even instant chickory that we were made to drink when we were younger was marginally more palatable.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Anthorn and Lavazza in the same thread, a flashback to a bad bad trip


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Anthorn and Lavazza in the same thread, a flashback to a bad bad trip


GARY!!!!!! You said the L word!!!!!!!

Someone shoot Gary


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Once more and he'll appear


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

So, reading many of the posts, there was once a guy who actually admitted to saying that he liked "L"?????? Must have had his taste buds surgically removed at birth. I cannot remember how I ended up buying the pack, but rest assured, it only passed my lips once then straight in the bin. Eurgggh. Proper disgusting. I don't profess to be some kind of coffee connoisseur, but even with my inexperience and limited pallette I could tell how utterly awful it was.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Playing with fire.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> Once more and he'll appear


I dare you.......


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 17, 2014)

Lavazza, the Cthulu of coffeforums.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I shall not have a bad word said against the great man. I shall be attempting his great grandmothers technique for latte art very soon. I believe she invented the espresso.....or something like that.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Beetlejuice , beetlejuice, beetlejuice .....


----------



## kazemik (Nov 17, 2013)

Beetlejuice tastes better than coffee made from Lavazza beans, allegedly.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Anyone got a link to the thread in question. I wouldn't mind another read, for old times sake. I have looked but only working off phone and crappy internet connection whilst away


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Me too. I must say I am a little intrigued now.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

What about Kimbo? Supposedely it tastes nice and very italian even though it can be 1+ year old in the box.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes Row said:


> Anyone got a link to the thread in question. I wouldn't mind another read, for old times sake. I have looked but only working off phone and crappy internet connection whilst away


Try this one for size, will give you an introduction to voldermort.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?12633-Stovetop-or-Microwaved-milk-can-this-be-classed-as-a-flat-white


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 17, 2014)

That has to be one of the most amusing threads I've ever read, made my week.

Anthorns about me - "R.I.P. Chemex gone to Save The Children charity shop" - Maybe the Chemex was too 'new age'.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> Try this one for size, will give you an introduction to voldermort.
> 
> 'I haven't laughed that hard since [Anthorne's] Grandma caught her left t*t in the mangle!' I'm still recovering my composure.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Daren said:


> What's wrong with homebase?
> 
> and don't forget dualit and bodum


What's wrong with bodum....?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I have a Bodum, its not great, but does a job.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Kyle548 said:


> What's wrong with bodum....?


If it works for you and your happy then nothing..... However, would you buy one again or recommend one to someone else?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I picked mine up the same day as i picked up my Gaggia, it was from a forum member who had modded it to grind fine enough for espresso.

The mod works and it does grind fine enough, i am not daft enough to think its amazing and will be looking to upgrade as soon as pennies allow.

Would i buy another, no.

Would i recommend, if you have limited pennies and are starting out, yes.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Blimey. Just had a brief scan through some of that thread. Holy cow. My eyes began to glaze over after a very short time. Now I understand why it is regarded as a legendary post.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Daren said:


> If it works for you and your happy then nothing..... However, would you buy one again or recommend one to someone else?


A French press, then Bodum make some of the best ones you can get.

The Bodum Kenya, for example is lovely.

Currently I'm using a Hario one, but I have a Bodum too.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Kyle548 said:


> A French press, then Bodum make some of the best ones you can get.
> 
> The Bodum Kenya, for example is lovely.
> 
> Currently I'm using a Hario one, but I have a Bodum too.


French press - doesn't count.... Old ladies coffee







.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Daren said:


> French press - doesn't count.... Old ladies coffee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh you didn't.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> Oh you didn't.


lol oh he did!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Kyle548 said:


> Oh you didn't.


Yep - drops the bomb and scarpers ?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Daren said:


> Yep - drops the bomb and scarpers


You used to be cool....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> You used to be cool....


Errrr when ? I blinked and missed that


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> You used to be cool....


For a brief period in the 70s


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Errrr when ? I blinked and missed that


Uh... Well, statistically, it's possible he was cool at some point...


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Blimey! You've got the wrong impression of me









Mischievous - yes

Cool - ?

Annoying - definitely


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Azzaval!

There that should undo the L word curse.....either that or name key public figure in operation Yew tree


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> For a brief period in the 70s












Nope


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Shrikes!!!! It's the Hucknal pic again!!!!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Excuuuuuse me - 1989, the height of fashion in Essex.... That haircut saw me into my Happy Mondays phase. "Twisting my melon, man"

I had to give the blouse back to my nan tho


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

daren said:


> i had to give the blouse back to my nan tho


lol............!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> Excuuuuuse me - 1989, the height of fashion in Essex.... That haircut saw me into my Happy Mondays phase. "Twisting my melon, man"
> 
> I had to give the blouse back to my nan tho


You kept her stockings tho......


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Belay that.....


----------

